# Troy Bilt 3 Stage Auger and cap



## TBert1071 (12 mo ago)

Hi all,

I lent a buddy of mine my 3 stage last year and after breaking the shear pin, the idiot put in a wire hanger to replace it. The hanger has since gotten under the auger.

Stupid question, is there a trick to removing the plastic cover in front of the auger. Can I simply pull it off?


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

TBert1071 said:


> Can I simply pull it off?


Exact model number? Is it 31AH5DP7B66? Can't easily locate the parts diagrams without it. My bet would be that it just pulls off, though... Looks like it snaps onto the washer #18.


----------

